# wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155



## lukas1234321 (17. März 2011)

*wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*

ich werde mir in der nächsten einen i7 2600k kaufen und habe überlegt ob ich mir eine wasserkühlung für die cpu holen soll. (sockel 1155)

preis max. 100,-

was meint ihr ???


Gruss Lukas1234321


----------



## prime73 (17. März 2011)

Nur für die CPU lohnt es sich nicht und schon garnicht für 100,- es sei den die Teile sind gebraucht. Dann lieber nen gescheiten Luft kühler


----------



## <BaSh> (17. März 2011)

Den Wakü Guide und die Beispielkonfigurationen mal durchlesen.


----------



## SonicNoize (17. März 2011)

*AW: wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*

Mit 100€ würd ich dir das nicht empfehlen. Investier lieber richitg Geld, und rüste dein komplettes System mit Wasserkühlung aus. Gerade bei einer leistungsstarken Grafikkarte lohnt sich das, schon alleine wegen der Lautstärke. Wenn du schon dabei bist, ist das kein großer Mehraufwand.


----------



## lukas1234321 (17. März 2011)

*AW: wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*

ich meine sowas wie den : Corsair CPU Kühler H70 Hydro Series F/ LGA1156 LGA775 LGA1366 AM2/3
der soll nicht so schlecht sein aber den gibt es nicht für 1155 .

gibt es ännliche aber für 1155 ( der kostet nur 90,- )


----------



## <BaSh> (17. März 2011)

*AW: wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*

Sockel 1155 hat den gleichen Lochabstand wie LGA1156 daher kannste den H70 nehmen.


----------



## lukas1234321 (17. März 2011)

*AW: wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*

wie findet ihr denn den h70


----------



## DrSin (17. März 2011)

*AW: wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*

Ist okay, ist in etwa gleich stark wie ein Oberklasse Luftkühler.
Ordentliche Lüfter drauf, und du dürftest spaß haben mit dem Teil, sofern du CPU only willst.


----------



## simptrix (17. März 2011)

*AW: wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*

hab mir für meinen i5 2500k auf die H70 bestellt. Werde aber nächste Woche erst zusammenbauen da dann erst meine neue Graka kommt. Dann kann ich dir gerne ein feedback geben


----------



## <BaSh> (17. März 2011)

*AW: wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*

Wer sich im Forum umschaut der findet zb. diesen Test hier:
H70 Test


----------



## lukas1234321 (17. März 2011)

*AW: wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*

das wäre nett


----------



## lukas1234321 (17. März 2011)

*AW: wasserkühlung ??? sockel 1155*



simptrix schrieb:


> hab mir für meinen i5 2500k auf die H70 bestellt. Werde aber nächste Woche erst zusammenbauen da dann erst meine neue Graka kommt. Dann kann ich dir gerne ein feedback geben


 
ja danke würdest du das wirklich machen das wäre echt nett.


----------

